

A simple plugin for HN - pizn
http://www.zhanxin.info/other/2013-08-04-the-chrome-plug-suptarget.html

======
t0
You can't give out a .crx. Add it to the store or give out a zip file and
instruct users to add it via Unpacked.

~~~
pizn
ok，I will. Thank you.

